# Keyless Entry



## MVitela84 (Nov 2, 2003)

I just purchased a 2001 Maxima GXE and I was wondering if all Maximas came with keyless entry. I didn't receive a remote when I purchased the car. If it does have keyless entry then how do I know what remote to get off of somewhere like eBay?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.internetautoguide.com/car-specifications/09-int/2001/nissan/maxima/index.html

Says keyless entry (but not an alarm) are standard. I'm actually not sure which remote you would need, but you should be able to tell once you find the correct FCC ID or set of IDs that works.


----------



## 2K1Maxima (May 11, 2005)

If you give me you e-mail I will take and send you a pic of mine which is for a 2k1 I am 99% sure almost everything was the same for yours and mine!

J


----------



## nestorb (Feb 22, 2007)

We just purchased a 2001 Maxima with only one key and no remotes...can the remotes be purchased online? The programming seems simple enough based on the previous posts in this forum...rgds Barry


----------

